# Pom-pom yarn baby blanket



## Twins

I just purchased some pom-pom yarn to make a baby blanket for my twin girls photo shoot in June(due date) Has anyone made a blanket with this yarn. Trying to find out if it can be knit or crochet and what needles to use and how many cast on's for 30 x 26 blanket. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## christine 47

Twins said:


> I just purchased some pom-pom yarn to make a baby blanket for my twin girls photo shoot in June(due date) Has anyone made a blanket with this yarn. Trying to find out if it can be knit or crochet and what needles to use and how many cast on's for 30 x 26 blanket. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you!


Easiest thing I have ever made. I bought the yarn from Yarn paradise and they are 2 different size pom poms. I haven't got them now to count the stitches but you cast on 1 stitch, then 2 in each space and contine across until you have the right measurement then I st. Turn k 1 st with the remaining space yarn, then continue 2 sts each space, 1 st in last st. So you have the edges with 1 st and the rest with 2. I used a size 8 needle but use whatever size uses all the yarn between the spaces. cast off in the same way. I made a border around the one but wouldn't do that again as it was very difficult to pick up the stitches evenly.


----------



## christine 47

Twins said:


> I just purchased some pom-pom yarn to make a baby blanket for my twin girls photo shoot in June(due date) Has anyone made a blanket with this yarn. Trying to find out if it can be knit or crochet and what needles to use and how many cast on's for 30 x 26 blanket. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you!


Easiest thing I have ever made. I bought the yarn from Yarn paradise and they are 2 different size pom poms. I haven't got them now to count the stitches but you cast on 1 stitch, then 2 in each space and contine across until you have the right measurement then 1 st. Turn k 1 st with the remaining space yarn, then continue 2 sts each space, 1 st in last st. So you have the edges with 1 st and the rest with 2. I used a size 8 needle but use whatever size uses all the yarn between the spaces. cast off in the same way. I made a border around the one but wouldn't do that again as it was very difficult to pick up the stitches evenly.


----------



## Twins

Thank you for getting back to me! Your blankets are beautiful, Wish me luck!


----------



## maureenb

Twins said:


> I just purchased some pom-pom yarn to make a baby blanket for my twin girls photo shoot in June(due date) Has anyone made a blanket with this yarn. Trying to find out if it can be knit or crochet and what needles to use and how many cast on's for 30 x 26 blanket. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you!


Hi,Just sent you a private message regarding the blanket pattern,


----------



## Twins

Thanks!


----------



## sweetsue

Is this the one?
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/pampered-baby-blanket-0


----------



## lindaw

Hi - I am new to this site and hope someone can help me. Has anyone used the pom pom yarn from yarn paradise to knit a baby blanket? If so have you got a pattern, or if not how many stitches do you cast on and how many balls does it take?


----------



## jlmiller

I know that it has been a while, but does anyone still have or know how to get this pattern?


----------

